# Change Generic Removable Disk Icons (CF. MS, SD, SM, etc) used by a Card Reader



## XP1 (Apr 10, 2005)

Change Generic Removable Disk Icons (CF. MS, SD, SM, etc) used by a Card Reader

I want to change the generic icon that shows up in the Computer window.

I found out a registry solution that assigns different icons based on the mapped drive letter:
http://chris.pirillo.com/2006/05/27/removable-media-drive-icons-in-windows-xp/

However, since I have some computers that have differently mapped drive letters, I will need a solution that will identify the mapped removable drive by using a specific device or hardware ID.

Then once the ID is identified, the software or application should apply the custom icons to each corresponding removable drive.

Currently, here is the generic set of icons:
http://www.flickr.com/photos/dawpa2000/2837398726/sizes/o/

As you can see, each drive is hard to tell which card type it reads.

Is there, preferably, a registry solution that applies icons to a specific ID?

The card readers are Rosewill RCR-102. There are no Rosewill drivers I could find that could reassign different icons to the mapped drives.


----------



## XP1 (Apr 10, 2005)

Here are the icons that I will be using:
http://www.flickr.com/photos/dawpa2000/2836691511/sizes/o/


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Hi. . .

Nice icons.

The problem that I forsee using icons like that w/pre assigned drive letters is that they may change. The Vista systems here for example do use drive e: for the DVD, but then if I plug a few USBs in or use the SUBST command to assign a virtual drive letter to a path, when I place an SD or XD card in, the drive letter will be different - dependant upon the drive letters already being used.

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

.


----------



## Saturn5 (Aug 25, 2010)

I realize that this post is three years old. But as I just came upon it and didn't see that there was a solution to it, I thought I would offer my input. This was the best solution for me. I will assume that you have previously converted your images to icons (SD.ico, CF.ico, xD.ico, MS.ico ), and that you can see file extensions.

Ok, then.

Step 1
Open your card in explorer. (eg: SD card)
In the root of the card place the icon for that card. (eg: SD.ico)

Step 2
Next, create a new text document and name it "Autorun.inf" (without quotes)
Open the file in notepad and add the following so that it looks like this:

[autorun]
Icon=SD.ico,0


In my example "SD.ico" is just a place holder so you get the idea of the text layout. Now save and make sure that this file is *not* named Autorun.inf.txt. If it is, just remove the *.txt* extension.

When your done select both files and right-click them. Select "Properties" then
check "Hidden" to hide them. Do this for each of your cards. Once finished remove
the card(s) from your pc then plug it/them back in and you should see your new
icons for them.


----------



## Saturn5 (Aug 25, 2010)

I realize that this post is three years old. But as I just came upon it and didn't see that there was a solution to it, I thought I would offer my input. This was the best solution for me. I will assume that you have previously converted your images to icons (SD.ico, CF.ico, xD.ico, MS.ico ), and that you can see file extensions.

Ok, then.

Step 1
Open your card in explorer. (eg: SD card)
In the root of the card place the icon for that card. (eg: SD.ico)

Step 2
Next, create a new text document and name it "Autorun.inf" (without quotes)
Open the file in notepad and add the following so that it looks like this:

[autorun]
Icon=SD.ico,0


In my example "SD.ico" is just a place holder so you get the idea of the text layout. Now save and make sure that this file is *not* named Autorun.inf.txt. If it is, just remove the *.txt* extension.

When your done select both files and right-click them. Select "Properties" then check "Hidden" to hide them. Do this for each of your cards. Once finished remove the card(s) from 
your pc then plug it/them back in and you should see your new icons for them.

Edit:
Here are my icons in explorer, and the actual devices:


----------



## Saturn5 (Aug 25, 2010)

My apologies for the unintentional double post. If a moderator would kindly delete my first post.


----------



## XP1 (Apr 10, 2005)

Saturn5 said:


> I realize that this post is three years old. But as I just came upon it and didn't see that there was a solution to it, I thought I would offer my input. This was the best solution for me. I will assume that you have previously converted your images to icons (SD.ico, CF.ico, xD.ico, MS.ico ), and that you can see file extensions.
> 
> ...


Your option involves generic USB devices, which their icons will always be different for each device. However, my card reader has its own drive letters for each card type, and each drive icon for one card type will always be the same. An SD drive letter will always have an SD icon but never a flash drive, CF, MS, etc icon. For example, you can't insert a USB flash drive into an SD card slot and expect a flash drive icon to appear. My option involves static icons, but your option involves dynamic icons.

The downside to your option is that the autorun files have to be copied to each card now and in the future and then copied again each time the card is formatted. However, the benefit to your option is that any Windows computer will display the custom icon. My option is not portable and needs registry edits to each Windows computer for it to work.

Pick whatever works best, I guess.


----------

